

An Overview of the Web - dweekly
http://blog.dweek.ly/an-overview-of-the-web/
I wrote an overview of web technologies up for my friend Kate. :) Let me know what you guys think!
======
dmor
This is awesome, a long time ago I had a series of conversations with a friend
who took the time to help me connect the dots all the way from "why are
magnets bad for computers?" to the Internet, mapping everything in between.
Very nice of you to share your gift with the rest of this, I definitely have
some family members who will enjoy it.

~~~
dweekly
So glad you enjoyed it! :) Would love to know any parts you'd like to see
further expanded or ways this could be improved.

~~~
fratis
This is really well done. :) Textbook hierarchical explanation.

I had a conversation with some family members recently in which I explained
(in much less detail) how the web works, and I found that they were having
trouble grasping exactly what web pages are.

After some hemming and hawing, I was finally able to construct a simple
analogy that rang true with them: web pages are files a lot like Microsoft
Word documents, the major difference being that you usually use one particular
kind of program to read them (browsers) and another kind of program to create
them, whereas with Word, the reader and viewer are the same thing.

------
frooxie
I've been creating web sites since 1994, but still I learned some new things
from this short piece.

~~~
scoot
Well frankly - shame on you. I _haven't_ been creating web sites since 1998,
and I didn't learn anything new. I read the article based on your comment, and
sadly it was a waste of my time.

~~~
frooxie
I am now standing in a corner, bowing my head in shame.

------
cesarsalazar12
Hi David, this is a beautiful piece of work. I remember the first time you
told me this would be a good interview question. Ever since, I've been far
more interested in the long chain of tiered technologies that make possible
every single every small action on the web.

Thanks for sharing :)

~~~
dweekly
<3 Thanks, Cesar!

------
latraveler
Thanks! I learned some and the parts I knew already I couldn't have put it any
better

~~~
dweekly
You're welcome! :)

------
scoot
I don't understand who this article is for. It's written in a condescending
_Internet for Dummies_ tone, but goes into far to much technical detail for
someone who isn't technically lieterate, yet doesn't add anything for someone
who is.

~~~
dweekly
I'd love constructive feedback about how it could be better structured or
revised for tone to make it more approachable, as well as what areas would be
helpful to go into in more detail.

